# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Dự án mini , taro tự động bằng khoan tay !!!

## Nam CNC

-------Hôm nay em giới thiệu phiên bản 1 taro tự động bằng khoan tay, đọc đến đây các bác cười hehe tưởng gì gắn cây taro vào cái khoan tay là chơi !!!! Thôi không giởn chơi đâu mà nó là như vậy nè.

-----Hôm trước bán cái tay máy Taro còn dư 2 cái đầu kẹp cây taro, bên trong món này có đệm lò xo chỉnh lực , do đó lỡ taro vào trong bị kẹt thì nó tự trượt.... Em mua 2 cái này mới của japan tại tiệm đồ cũ 400K 1 cái ( nên mua 2nd cho rẻ , vì nó có hư bao giờ )




---- gắn taro vào nó như thế này ( thao tác gắn nhanh gọn lẹ , tháo ra cũng dễ òm )


----Tìm mua được cái cán gá nhanh đầu taro giá 120K , nó nằm trong bộ taro may phay , đuôi BT40 , em rã banh ta lông ra nó gọn gẽ như vầy.



----- Cho 2 đứa nó giao hợp với nhau nó ra như vầy 




----- Sau đó tìm ông thợ tiện làm cái cán cho nó , phi đuôi 10mm để kẹp vào đầu khoan.




----- Cuối cùng ăn nằm tập thể nó ra như vầy.... nhạy cảm quá




........ Kết quả thử nghiệm rất khả quan, rất OK, nhưng có khuyết điểm là dài quá, bác nào mà bị parkinson thì lưỡi taro nằm lại trong lỗ liền, em đang suy nghĩ ra cơ cấu đuôi kẹp khác cho nó ngắn lại thì ok hơn. Cuối cùng cũng ra.

        Phiên bản 2 tuần sau sẽ rõ, mai gặp ông thợ tiện cái đã.

      CÓ mấy món này anh em làm máy đỡ mõi tay nhức đầu vì taro vài chục lỗ để lắp ray hen.

----------

anhcos, culitruong, duonghoang, haignition, hoang.nvn, im_atntc, Khoa C3, mig21, Mr.L

----------


## Khoa C3

Dư 1 cái bác quăng cho em đi  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CKD

Cái ông này để số dt mà có cầm máy không thế? Sáng giò gọi mấy cuộc mà không nghe, lúc lửng sáng thì ngồi đàm đạo với chú T, định alo xem có đi chợ thì ghé. Sau đó 2 chú cháu dắt nhau qua bãi vàng (chú T bảo thế) alo ra chơi nhưng cũng chẵng thấy hồi âm. Hic hic, gọi hụt có 2 cuộc mà dt hết pin nên không thèm gọi nữa.

----------


## culitruong

Gắn vô khoan tay gãy lưởi chắc luôn, cá 1 thùng thai gơ.

Taro sắt nha, độ dài trên 10 ly

----------


## culitruong

Hồi trước có định chế dùng thứ như vầy nhưng rồi không rãnh nên quên lãng

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái này em phải tập tạ cho cái tay nó cứng xíu, chứ ai đủ trình độ cầm khoan chuẩn thì không gãy đâu, bảo đảm anh mất thùng tiger liền..... làm xong phiên bản 2 là bắt tay độ cái tay máy taro luôn cho anh xem chơi. Vì em nghĩ chế được mới bán cái tay cho chú Đức VIP chứ.... chứ còn lâu em mới bán.
  @Khoa, cái đầu đó , mỗi đầu chỉ kẹp được 1 kích cỡ thôi, trên đó là M5 và M6.

----------


## Khoa C3

Ợ, em cứ tưởng bở là kẹp nhiều. Đành nghĩ mưu khác vậy.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái tay mở vis của anh CUli nó có hệ thống búa bên trong, nên để mở ốc thì ngon, chứ gắn taro vào nó gõ thì gãy à, còn cái đầu gá nó có đệm lò xo chỉnh được lực nên mới ngon chứ.
     ------Anh em muốn taro lên đền M12 thì nên tìm cây khoan khoảng 500RPM thôi.

----------


## culitruong

Khoan tay thì tua nhanh nhưng lực yếu, mỏng mỏng thì ổn chứ sắt hay gang thì căng à nha, đầu ra đi mà đích ở lại mệt lắm. 

3-4 ly tui toàn dùng khoan pin mà siết thôi,  

Chế được cái tay thì khác, nguyên tắc taro, không bị lệch thì khó gãy, chỉ sợ khoan tay chạy không nổi thôi

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

bởi vậy em đang tìm cái khoan mạnh mạnh 500rpm thì ok, còn không lại độ thêm cái hộp số hành tinh 1:5 nữa thì ok, mà lại dài xọc nữa hazzzzzzzzz, vậy cố gắng mua nhôm kĩ thuật về chế tay máy vậy, em tìm thấy bản vẽ nguyên lí trên mạng rồi.

----------


## culitruong

Thì ra cái đầu kẹp của bác có chức năng "cạch cạch".

Khoan tua chậm thiếu gì. mấy cái quậy bột đó.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

có lí, anh culi tìm được cây quậy bột nào be bé không ?

----------


## culitruong

Chắc bác Nam phải dạo Vĩnh Viễn rồi

----------


## Cuongcoco

E cũng có làm cái này nè nhưng cái của e tảo bằng tay, đầu kẹp taro e xài đầu kệp khoan bình thường Nhượng xiết vừa Tay, Khi taro nếu mũi taro kẹt thì đầu khoan kẹp mũi bị trượt nên không Sao, chỉ cần vặn ngược lại là ok. Để tối về e chụp hình post lên Nha.

hình đây, cái này e làm theo 1 bai hướng dẫn trên web(quên dia chỉ rồi), xài rất ok, nhưng xài tay, a muốn xài cái máy khoan thì đừng làm cái tay quay như vậy.


khi gá lên máy khoan bàn




vì cái kẹp mũi khoan khi kẹp thân taro hình tròn thường hay trượt nên khó gãy mũi lắm. hôm bữa có taro m4 miếng sắt dày 5ly, quay một hồi thấy nhẹ tưng tưởng gãy mũi rồi, nhìn xuống thấy đầu kẹp xoay vòng vòng nhưng mũi không xoay, e trả ngược về rồi tiếp tục taro thành công, xém chút xong phim cái mũi 4 ly.

a nam cho e hỏi chut, nếu e xài mũi taro xoắn như của a nhưng xoay bằng tay có được không, e thấy taro xoắn ba vớ chạy ngược lên thuận tiện cho ren mấy lỗ cụt. nhưng nó ghi là xài taro máy nên không dám mua sợ xài không đc mà nhà lại chỉ có cái máy chạy bằng cơm thôi. thank

----------

CKD, culitruong, haignition, Khoa C3, Nam CNC

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái mũi xoắn đó em vẫn quay tay bình thường bác ơi.

----------

Cuongcoco

----------


## culitruong

> *vì cái kẹp mũi khoan khi kẹp thân taro hình tròn thường hay trượt* nên khó gãy mũi lắm. hôm bữa có taro m4 miếng sắt dày 5ly, quay một hồi thấy nhẹ tưng tưởng gãy mũi rồi, nhìn xuống thấy đầu kẹp xoay vòng vòng nhưng mũi không xoay, e trả ngược về rồi tiếp tục taro thành công, xém chút xong phim cái mũi 4 ly.


Vấn đề là chổ nó trượt đó bác, Hồi trước có làm 1 cây giống của bác (chỉ là không có gá lên bàn khoan thôi) quay nó cứ trượt nên đành bỏ.

Chiêu gá lên khoan bàn này của bác đúng hay, học hỏi thêm 1 chiêu. Thank bác 1 cái.

----------


## Nam CNC

Thank bác cuongcoco một lần nữa, em kết hợp cách của bác với cái đầu gắn taro tự động nữa thì làm taro khỏi sợ gãy .... heheh

----------

Cuongcoco

----------


## Cuongcoco

> Vấn đề là chổ nó trượt đó bác, Hồi trước có làm 1 cây giống của bác (chỉ là không có gá lên bàn khoan thôi) quay nó cứ trượt nên đành bỏ.
> 
> Chiêu gá lên khoan bàn này của bác đúng hay, học hỏi thêm 1 chiêu. Thank bác 1 cái.


mũi lớn e siết cứng, mũi nhỏ siết vừa vừa. hôm bữa taro mũi 8 ly bị trượt như a nói, e liền trả về 1 chút rồi xoay mạnh ngược lại thì taro ren nhích xuống 1 chút, rồi e trả lại tiếp, lặp lại như vậy xuống từng chút. còn mũi 4 ly e làm bình thường mà a.
cách e là cây nhà lá vườn, không cần chi phí nhiều , mặc dù không thể so sánh với máy taro tự động, nhưng cũng phù hợp cho những người DIY newbie như e

----------


## Cuongcoco

> Thank bác cuongcoco một lần nữa, em kết hợp cách của bác với cái đầu gắn taro tự động nữa thì làm taro khỏi sợ gãy .... heheh


có lý ghê , a cho e hỏi cái đầu kẹp đó có mắc không, để e về thay vào cái đầu kẹp khoan của e,

----------


## culitruong

Thì đúng nguyên tắc taro phải tiến tới trả về nếu không muốn gãy, có điều cái chấu nó trượt hoài nên nãn bỏ.  Siết  cứng ngắc vẫn trượt (mủi 10 sâu hơn 20). Có lẽ tại cái chấu cùi. 

Hình như cái đầu chấu chuyên taro nó có khớp để gắn vừa cái đầu vuông vuông trên cán . Vụ này phải hỏi bác Nam mới được.

----------


## Cuongcoco

> Thì đúng nguyên tắc taro phải tiến tới trả về nếu không muốn gãy, có điều cái chấu nó trượt hoài nên nãn bỏ.  Siết  cứng ngắc vẫn trượt (mủi 10 sâu hơn 20). Có lẽ tại cái chấu cùi. 
> 
> Hình như cái đầu chấu chuyên taro nó có khớp để gắn vừa cái đầu vuông vuông trên cán . Vụ này phải hỏi bác Nam mới được.


mũi 10 thì e bó tay, e chỉ mới thử mũi 8 dày 12 thôi,  :Big Grin: , với lại không phải e nói tiến tới trả vệ, mà giựt mạnh thật mạnh để nó tiến tới một chút. sau đó trả về ròi giựt mạnh lại cứ như thế , còn chấu e cũng là chấu cùi( vài chục nghìn 1 cái). e taro mà vợ e nghỉ e bực mình đập máy đó chứ. taro xong ra gặp , vợ khuyên là bình tĩnh đi a, làm từ từ thôi đừng giận. haha :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng rồi anh CULItruong, cái chấu taro nó có ngàm vuông dưới đáy để ấn cây taro vào là xong, nó có tích hợp luôn bộ đệm lò xo gần giống với cay súng vis điện có chỉnh lực, nên xài nó là chuyên nghiệp. Có điều nó hơi mắc, hàng 2nd giá ngoài tiệm từ 250K-300K 1 cái cho 1 cỡ.... nhưng xài nó thì yên tâm. Còn muốn mua chấu kẹp lưỡi khoan xịn thì tầm 300-500K cho chấu kẹp lưỡi khoan Đài Loan Hay Germany.

----------

Cuongcoco

----------

